# Primal pancreas .......A Toxopeus.



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 27, 2020)

If you suffer from chronic pancreatitis with EPI ( exocrine pancreatic insufficiency). Has lots of information on the subject. Only downside its American so describes lots of investigations i had never heard of.


----------

